# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX sur Oracle Database 10g

## gastoon

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen d'installer APEX (Oracle Application Express) sur Oracle Database 10g (Non sur Oracle Express XE)

Merciiiiiiiii

----------


## gastoon

Ou pourrais-je tlcharger le zip de htmldb (htmldb_2.0.zip)

Mercii

----------


## pifor

Pour les anciennes versions d'APEX: http://www.oracle.com/technology/pro..._archives.html

----------


## gastoon

Merci pifor

J'ai install Oracle database 10g puis htmldb en utilisant le lien suivant :
http://www.oracle.com/technology/obe...htmldbinst.htm

Le problme est quand je me connecte avec l'URL:
http://dsighassenbe.biat.int:7777/pl...b/htmldb_admin

le navigateur me renvoie :




> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> *The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.* 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> _Oracle-Application-Server-10g/10.1.2.0.2 Oracle-HTTP-Server Server at dsighassenbe.biat.int Port 7777_


Je n'arrive pas  diagnostiquer le problme.

Merci d'avance, c trs Urgent

----------

